# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Всё о камнях

## Irina

*Камни: ВАШ ЦВЕТ, ХАРАКТЕР И КАМНИ*

Цвет может вызвать у вас приятные воспоминания о наиболее счастливых минутах вашей жизни, и наоборот, так же как и звуки музыки, определенный цвет может напомнить о чем-то грустном, тягостном, о страдании, об ушедшей любви. Эти ощущения, связанные с цветом, носят названия цветовых ассоциаций. Образование и закрепление в нашем сознании цветовых ассоциаций тождественно процессу образования и закрепления в коре больших полушарий условных рефлексов.

То, как мы воспринимаем цвета, зависит как от самих цветов, их чистоты, яркости, насыщенности, так и от особенностей нашего восприятия. Каждый человек реагирует на определенные цвета по-разному. Каждый цвет воздействует на разных людей по-разному, в зависимости от темперамента и состояния здоровья.

Есть цвета, которых мы инстинктивно избегаем, они нас раздражают, вызывают чувство дискомфорта и беспокойства. Другие цвета радуют наш глаз. Мы предпочитаем их в одежде, украшениях, в цвете интерьера.

Психологи и психиатры на основании предпочтения или любви людей к определенному цвету определяют характер человека, его склонности, склад его ума, психики и даже состояние здоровья. Это «цветовое предпочтение» по мнению психологов формируется на основе сложившихся ассоциаций и зависит от национальных традиций и связей, темперамента, пола. Существует мнение, что цветовые предпочтения являются биологически врожденными особенностями и, надо полагать, имеют тесную связь с планетарными влияниями в процессе формирования индивида.

Дети инстинктивно любят яркие и чистые цвета — красный, синий, желтый. Любой другой цвет, не входящий в привычную цветовую гамму, немедленно вызывает у ребенка повышенный, пристальный интерес.

С возрастом меняется «цветовое предпочтение» — в пределах чистых спектральных цветов предпочтение отдается холодным тонам. Очень интересные данные, связанные с характеристикой личности в зависимости от «цветового предпочтения» имеются в ряде работ как наших, так и зарубежных ученых. На основании этих работ можно составить весьма любопытную картину, которая даст читателям возможность в некоторых цветовых характеристиках увидеть черты уже знакомых нам знаков Зодиакального круга и тем самым еще раз подтвердить истину о полном единстве и взаимосвязанности всего существующего в мире.

*Белый.* Любители белого цвета легко впадают в экстаз, у них высоко развито воображение, вера, религиозность. Предпочитают покой и мир. Их характеризует полярность — отдаление и приближение, сочувствие и отрешенность. Лица, предпочитающие белый — мечтательны, что толкает их либо к тому, чтобы вознестись в небеса, либо к наркотикам.

Белые, как правило, обладают парапсихологическими способностями. Они великолепно сочетают в себе силу Льва с осторожностью Змеи. В их интересах не культивировать и совершенно изжить в себе такое чувство как зависть и другие низменные качества души. Для мира, покоя, равновесия могут выбирать украшения с крупными камнями зеленой гаммы — очень хорош для этих целей амазонит.

Если любители белого цвета хотят сохранить в себе свои свойства, либо усилить их, они могут выбрать для себя украшения с белыми камнями (жемчуг, белый оникс, опал), либо для изменения своего состояния и настроения — камни ярких цветов, в зависимости от данных им характеристик, как лечебных, так и магических.

*Красный.* Любители красного цвета — это люди страстные, любят верховодить, быть лидерами. Они могут это осуществить в том случае, если их не захлестнут эмоции (амбиции). Редко страдают от угрызений совести. Любят жизнь и добиваются осуществления своих желаний.  Красный цвет — это цвет животной страсти. Занятия красных имеют широкий спектр от охоты, спорта до автомобильных гонок, притом занятия могут быть противоположного свойства, так же как и личности — от святого до кровавого диктатора.  Красные — разноплановые и разнополюсные, взрывные и быстро отходчивые. Как и в предыдущем случае, для усиления и поддержания этих качеств рекомендуются украшения с очень небольшими камнями красных тонов по принципу гомеопатии.

*Розовый.* Любители розовых тонов — это очень мягкие красные — пребывающие всю жизнь в мире грез, сказок и ожидании чудес. Они расслаблены, нежны, мечтают о возвышенной любви, предпочитают комфорт и домашний уют походам и палаткам. Действительность заменяют им «розовые очки», позволяя сохранять свой покой и нервную систему. В силу своих особенностей свидание с реальностью переносят тяжело, почти как катастрофу. Любители розового цвета часто подводят окружающих, так как они переоценивают свои силы, однако они больше обещают, чем могут сделать, их обещания — это зачастую иллюзия.  Очень быстро успокаиваются после бури и, как правило, доживают до глубокой старости.

Нежно-сиреневые камни — аметист и чароит — создают им обстановку для размышлений, поэтических грез. Желтые камни стимулируют их умственную и физическую сферу, а белый агат возвращает на «грешную землю».

Их поэтичность и возвышенность можно подчеркнуть изысканной ниткой жемчуга, которая придаст им нежность и очарование юности.

*Голубой*. *Темно-небесный (голубой)* — любители этого цвета путешественники, стремятся к знаниям, религиозны, причем тонко ощущают потусторонний свет за пределами обычных ощущений наших органов чувств. Несмотря на эти качества, среди них много военных и много увлекающихся верховой ездой.  Рекомендации по камням даем согласно предыдущим критериям. Добавим, что для усиления жизненности и концентрации энергии к своим голубым тонам они могут носить желтые камни — янтарь, цитрин. Темно-голубой — цвет артистов. Любители темно-голубого, как правило, легко достигают успеха, своей цели и богатства. Они любят жизнь, энергичны, любят детей.  В жизни, так же как и на сцене, они чувствуют себя актерами и поэтому очень любят признание. Если работа им по душе и доставляет удовольствие, они в ней преуспевают. Любят путешествовать и часто играют роль проводников. Их камни — синего цвета, но для устремления вверх или для расслабления им нужны белые камни. Любители голубого цвета могут выбирать себе камни таких же тонов, а также синих — лазурит, сапфир, неплохо бы — белый коралл для усиления женственности.  Светло-голубой цвет — его любители отличаются мечтательностью, романтизмом, любят путешествия, стремятся к морю, к воде. Очень общительны, имеют много друзей, любят коллектив.  Светло-голубой цвет — это цвет женственности, материнства, безопасности, прочности семейных отношений. Для светло-голубых — мать является самым близким человеком, они ей преданы и почитают ее безгранично. Но, если в детстве мать была холодна к ним — это накладывает отпечаток на всю их жизнь. Они не выносят одиночества и глубоко страдают, если создается такая ситуация. Они много дают, но взамен хотят получать столько же.

Они популярны и любимы, имеют стремление к занятиям, объединяющим людей как-то: политика, религия, относятся с глубоким уважением к ним и следуют традициям. В сексуальной сфере достаточно умеренны и спокойны. Их волнует больше эмоционально-интеллектуальная сторона жизни. Эти люди настолько обаятельны и обладают такими прекрасными душевными качествами, что им можно рекомендовать для поддержания этих качеств украшения из серебра с камнями их тонов: голубая бирюза, голубой аквамарин — камень моря, жемчуг, опалесцирующий голубым сиянием опал, которого не надо бояться, а надо любить, так как любой камень, наш друг, нуждается в нежности, любви, и поверьте, он ответит вам тем же.

Какие качества присущи любителям зеленого, коричневого, фиолетового и других цветов? Какие камни необходимо выбирать этим людям?

*Коричневый.* “Коричневые” характеризуются уравновешенностью, обстоятельностью, упорядоченностью своих поступков, тягой к знаниям. Они предпочитают одиночество, тишину. Их отличает суровость, стойкость, бережливость. Любители коричневых тонов любят власть и стремятся к ней, они твердо и крепко стоят на земле.  Как правило, они не производят блестящего впечатления на окружающих, но в трудную минуту на них можно положиться и «пойти с ними в разведку».

В любви активны и посвящают ей много времени. Много размышляют над проблемами мира и весьма боятся утратить над собой контроль. С огромной настойчивостью добиваются своих целей, независимо от того, каковы эти цели. Коричневый — это цвет зрелого возраста и зрелых решений. Прелестные яшмы коричневых оттенков и агаты — их верные помощники в реализации своих качеств. В любви же им может содействовать сердолик с медовым оттенком.

*Серый*. Темно-серый тон характеризует своих любителей логичностью мышления, любовью к науке, медицине и технике, умением разрешать самые сложные проблемы. Темно-серый тон — очищающий. Он появляется в наших снах при преодолении болезней, при благоприятном решении наших проблем на работе и в любви. Темно-серые любят порядок, каждая вещь у них знает с: зе место, как в быту, так и в мыслях. Их считают скрупулезными, но в сложных ситуациях к ним обращаются за помощью, они способны к анализу и своих, и чужих поступков. Эти люди могут достигать, больших высот во всех областях — как в гуманитарных науках, так и в технике. Это несомненно творческие личности. Они не должны быть скованными и напряженными.

В сексуальной жизни темно-серые умеют достигать полного раскрепощения. Если их в чем-либо постигает разочарование, они очень быстро справляются с этим чувством. Их одежду могут украсить камни красных тонов, они же могут дать им энергию, бодрость и «развеселить сердце» — это гранат, красный рубин, красный сердолик (карнеол), а красный кораллл убережет их от «дурного глаза».

*Светло-серые* — умны, рассудочны, быстры и неугомонны. Их открытость вербует им друзей, однако они не терпят ограничений, даже в том случае, когда создают их сами. Как правило, они избегают трудностей, не усложняют себе жизнь. Их рассеянность мешает им в концентрации внимания и медитации. Их отличает богатство мыслей, умение всегда сохранять чувство меры, интеллигентность и коммуникабельность. Иногда их обвиняют в отсутствии тепла или глубины, но это не так. Такое поведение светло-серых объясняется или является следствием их робости.

*Светло-серый* — это цвет молодости, быстрого темпа, но и иногда — и побега от себя и от трудностей. Они очень впечатлительны, плохо переносят шум и жару.

----------


## Irina

*Зеленый.* Темно-зеленые — упрямы и настойчивы. В сочетании с золотом — это цвет банкиров. Люди этого цвета создают все-земные блага, обеспечивают себе материальную устойчивость, они солидны, респектабельны. Любят покой и природу. Из них выходят талантливые архитекторы и зодчие.

Темно-зеленые скрытны и настойчивы, причем их настойчивость подавляет энергию других и очень часто приводит к раздвоению личности тех людей, кто с ними общается. Их высокая эстетичность позволяет им достигнуть как духовного, так и материального богатства при счастливом для них стечении обстоятельств. Им можно рекомендовать быть мягче и осознавать, что каждый из нас имеет право на собственные мнения — этим они могут избежать многих неприятностей и приобрести значительное количество друзей. Темно-зеленые, как правило, вызывают у своих друзей и близких ощущение безопасности и защищенности. Сексуальная жизнь для них имеет большое значение. При неудачах в этой сфере они глубоко страдают. Это люди сильной воли, способные преодолеть любые трудности; изменить в чем-то свое мнение их могут заставить только люди с большим терпением, обладающие дипломатическими качествами и даром серьезной аргументации.

Рекомендации темно-зеленым при ношении камней такие же, как и любителям других цветов; для сохранения и усиления своих качеств они могут носить украшения своей зеленой гаммы, но камни должны быть небольшими; для приобретения других недостающих им качеств в дополнение к своему цвету они могут носить желтые, красные, белые камни, из них ведущим должен быть розовый кварц.

Любители светло-зеленого — это люди мягкие, умеющие ценить сотрудничество, эстетичные и нежные. Их отличает чувство справедливости, доброжелательности, партнерства. Эти люди очень обязательны и умны, о»и умеют говорить именно то, что от них ждут, но сами не умеют слушать, это их недостаток, который они должны преодолеть. В отличие от темно-зеленых, они расслаблены, открыты, общительны. Светлая зелень — это цвет молодости, равновесия, запаха весны, неуловимого, мимолетного счастья.

В гамму светло-зеленых тонов, для усиления их стойкости и респектабельности хорошо вписываются камни темно-зеленых тонов — малахит, нефрит (темный), жадеит, а также камни коричнево-медовой гаммы — яшма, агат, сердолик; красные тона камней будут их будоражить.

Желтый. Желтый цвет — цвет Ра, цвет божественного Солнца, искрящийся, излучающий, дарующий тепло, жизнь, энергию.

*Желтые* — люди творчества, сильные волей и духом, это Львы, любящие власть, умеющие концентрировать силу и волю и направлять ее туда, где она наиболее эффективна.

Они могут преуспевать как в науке, так и на театральных подмостках. Умеют много и плодотворно работать, но умеют и обеспечивать полноценный отдых и себе, и другим.

Желтый цвет может способствовать реализации как материальных ценностей, так и духовных.

Любители желтого открыты, их жизнь изобилует яркими мгновениями, они умны и чувствительны, а иногда и сверхчувствительны, всем своим существом они устремлены к счастью и своей настойчивостью добиваются его. Они прекрасны и щедры, пользуются признанием окружающих, умеют познавать страсти окружающей жизни и передавать свой опыт другим, вместе с тем, обладают терпением и настойчивостью.

Желтые вызывают зависть у окружающих и им требуется мобилизация всей своей интеллигентности, чтобы не проявлять присущую им надменность.

Усиленный, концентрированный желтый — это оранжевый. Оранжевым присущи все особенности желтых, но кроме того, они представляют собой подарок для любви и секса.

Желтым мы предлагаем все камни Льва, а для мира и покоя — зеленую гамму, и если можно, — приобрести хризолит в золоте, а также белые и фиолетовые камни для развития духовности.

*Фиолетовый.* Фиолетовый цвет и те, кто его предпочитает — необычны, неординарны, стремятся к свободе, независимости и пространству. Их жизнь изобилует сюрпризами и зигзагами. Иногда они кажутся «спящими», но стремятся к пробуждению и полету, мечтают о крыльях, чтобы взлететь вверх к Солнцу, Они общительны и весьма любят интеллектуальное и духовное общение, так как испытывают постоянный дефицит этого.

Эти люди обладают высоким врожденным интеллектом, который у обычных средних людей их окружения даже вызывает смущение и дискомфорт. Отсюда их тяга к общению с равными себе по уровню, так как в обычных условиях у них возникает вакуум этих ощущений.

Фиолетовые испытывают интерес и тягу ко всему таинственному, необъяснимому и всегда пытаются найти разгадку этих явлений. Они любят скорость и не боятся опасностей. Весьма подвержены заболеваниям щитовидной железы, вегетативным дистониям и неврозам. Обладают высоким интеллектом, но слабы физически, их тела низковибрационны, как правило, это люди, имеющие А (II) группу крови.

Усиливают их качества аметист, чароит, придают им силу янтарь, сердолик, желтый кварц. Им противопоказаны тяжелые физические нагрузки, но весьма полезны восточные упражнения типа У-шу и вегетарианский стол.

*Черный.* И в заключение — черный цвет, который тоже имеет большое количество своих приверженцев.

Черные всегда готовы к борьбе, пламя страсти и огня их никогда не покидает. Чувства черных — всегда экстремальные, всепоглощающие. Черный — цвет бунта, стихии, стирания «Эго», но в отличие от белых, это чувство не добровольное, скорее навязанное, внушаемое. Черный — символ ночи, уничтожения, но и воскрешения. Черная точка Будды — выход в нирвану, но для дальнейшего развертывания Вселенной. Тайные силы подсознания, смерти.

Любители черного не всегда реально оценивают ситуацию, а потому проигрывают, отчего глубоко страдают.

Сексуальная сфера играет ведущую роль в их жизни, они страстны, «цари ночи», любят и любимы.

Независимо от цели черноцветные всегда, не останавливаясь, идут вперед, напролом.

Принципы подбора камня для этого цвета — маленький черный гагат или обсидиан для утверждения своих позиций, для смягчения характера — белый камень, для покоя — зеленый (изумруд, хризопраз, амазонит, светлый малахит). Диета рекомендуется с ограничением мяса, предпочтительны блюда из овса. Пророщенные злаки, кстати, полезны любителям всех цветов.

----------


## Irina

*Камни женских имен*

В европейской культуре давно выработано определенное соответствие между распространенными женскими именами и драгоценными камнями. Как вы ни относились бы к такой связи, она помогает сделать выбор того или иного украшения с самоцветом. Соответствующий уклон был сделан в сторону имен, популярных на территории России.

Александра: гранат, малахит, хризолит

Алиса: александрит, лазурит, топаз

Алевтина: змеевик, нефрит Алла: агат, оливин

Анастасия: флюорит, хризопраз, циркон

Анжела: лазурит, опал, цитрин

Анна: янтарь

Антонина: агат, дымчатый кварц, фенакит

Белла: кахолонг, кошачий глаз, топаз

Бронислава: опал

Валентина: амазонит, оливин, сердолик

Варвара: гагат

Василина: родонит

Василиса: бирюза, оникс

Вера: аквамарин, рубин

Вероника: розовый квар, сапфир

Виктория: варисцит

Вита: родонит, тигровый глаз

Дарина: хризоберилл

Дарья: алмаз, обсидиан

Евгения: авантюрин, рубеллит

Евдокия: лунный камень, селенит

Екатерина: берилл, тигровый глаз

Елена: оникс

Елизавета: оливин

Жанна: горный хрусталь, сердолик

Зинаида: изумруд

Зоя: жадеит, кошачий глаз

Инна: алмаз, жемчуг, изумруд, перламутр

Ирина: беломорит, жемчуг, коралл, перламутр, халцедон

Карина: яшма

Клавдия: жемчуг, оникс, перламутр

Клара: хризопраз

Лариса: бирюза

Лидия: гагат, малахит

Лина: нефрит

Любовь: диоптаз, розовый кварц, халцедон

Людмила: александрит, гранат

Маргарита: рубин, тигровый глаз

Марина: аметист, бирюза, хризопраз, яшма

Мария: гранат, сапфир, сердолик

Надежда: агат, коралл

Наталья: берилл, обсидиан

Нина: янтарь

Нонна: содалит

Оксана: авантюрин, цитрин

Ольга: опал

Раиса: гематит, фенакит

Светлана: коралл, малахит, родонит

София: турмалин, шпинель, эвклаз

Таисия: нефрит, топаз

Тамара: лазурит, флюорит

Татьяна: гагат, обсидиан, яшма

Юлия: жадеит, изумруд, рубеллит

Яна: Лабрадор, цитрин

Ярославна: азурит, кварц

----------


## Irina

*Лечебные свойства камней*

Лечебные свойства камней известны с древнейших времен. Излучение камня или кристалла воздействует на человека в целом (в том числе и как амулет) и отдельно на определенные органы. Правильно выбранный камень помогает исцелиться от целого ряда недугов.

Действия камня во многом определяется его чистотой и целостностью. Камни с трещинами, дефектами, пузырьками, мутными областями усиливают отрицательные качества. Для того, чтоб эффект от камня или кристалла был ощутимым, необходимо обращать внимание на выбор того или иного камня. Следует помнить и о том, как камень попал к владельцу. Краденые камни способны принести огромные несчастья. Если камень куплен, то входит в силу он лишь спустя несколько лет. Только подаренные или пришедшие по наследству камни помогают и приносят счастье.
*
Алкоголизм* 	Аметист, янтарь, точильный камень (растереть в порошок, смешать с уксусом).

*Аллергия, аллергические дерматиты* 	Циркон, кораллы, авантюрин, малахит, лазурит, сапфир, янтарь, жемчуг.

*Бесплодие, женские заболевания 	*Изумруд (оба супруга надевают на ночь), яшма, алмаз — легкие роды (привязать к бедру); лазурит, янтарь — сохранение беременности; горный хрустальаметист — женские и мужские заболевания половых органов; гагат — болезни матки.

*Бессоница* 	Бирюза в серебре, топаз, аметист, лазурит, рубин, кораллы,лунный камень, сапфир, изумруд, алмаз.

*Боли в суставах* 	Марказит (приложить к больному суставу), магнитный камень (если держать в руках, пройдут боли в руках и ногах), кораллы, топаз, кошачий глаз.
*
Боли различной природы (колики)* 	Сардоникс, кораллы, яшма, сердолик, лазурит.

*Бронхиальная астма* 	Сапфир, янтарь, сердолик, малахит, лунный камень,тигровый глаз, лазурит, опаз, кошачий глаз, рубин, жемчуг.

*Водянки, отеки* 	Лунный камень

*Выпадение волос* 	Агат, лазурит, авантюрин

*Головные боли, мигрень* 	Нефрит, гагат (кулон на шее), аметист, сердолик (кладут на глаза и на точки акупунктуры).

*Диабет* 	Жемчуг, сапфир, изумруд.

*Заболевание почек,** мочевого пузыря 	*Лазурит, белый нефрит, жадеит; гелиотроп — камни в мочевом пузыре; гиацинт, горный хрусталь — камни в почках; кораллы, лунный камень — венерические заболевания у мужчин; янтарь, жемчуг, сапфир; изумруд — способствует отхождению камней

*Заболевание центральной и переферической нервной системы* 	Лазурит, амазонит, малахит, кровавик, хризоберилл, лунный камень — астенизация, истощение нервной системы. Топаз, александрит (в паре) — оказывают успокаивающее действие, укрепляют память. Горный хрусталь — вздрагивание во сне. Лазурит, хризолит, изумруд, бирюза, рубин — избавляет от ночных страхов. Кораллы, рубин, жадеит, кошачий глаз. Янтарь, изумруд — истерические реакции. Гагат (бусы на шее), агат, магнитный камень, малахит, сапфир, коралл — тики, судороги. Сардоникс, горный хрусталь, сапфир — седативное, успокаивающее действие.

*Заболевания глаз* 	Рубин, агат, топаз, изумруд (носить на шее), янтарь, нефрит, хризолит, лазурит — обостряет зрение. Коралл, маркизат — останавливает слезотечение, придает блеск глазам. Гагат — для пожилых людей с ослабленным зрением.

*Заболевания желудочно-кишечного тракта* 	Яшма (ожерелье, доходящее до области желудка), изумруд — боли в желудке, кровавый понос. Сердолик, сера — геморроидальные шишки. Кораллы (на шее) — успокаивают боль в желудке. Аметист — гармонизирует функции желудочно-кишечного тракта. Топаз — обостряет вкусовые ощущения.

*Заболевания крови, анемия* 	Сердолик, рубин, кораллы, кошачий глаз, лунный камень. Если ваша группа крови I (О), выбирайте камни красные, оранжевые, пурпурные. Если же группа крови II (А) — выбирайте камни голубые и зеленые. При III (В) группе крови — камни активизирующие — красные, оранжевые; успокаивающие — голубые, зеленые; отвлекающие — фиолетовые. Если группа крови IV (АВ), выбирайте камни фиолетовые, голубые и зеленые.
*
Заболевания позвоночника, боли в пояснице* 	Сердолик, лазурит, янтарь, сера, сапфир, лунный камень, рубин, кораллы, топаз, кошачий глаз.

*Заболевания селезенки* 	Сердолик, кораллы, янтарь, точильный камень.

*Заболевания сердечно-сосудистой системы* 	Кораллы, янтарь — укрепляют сердце. Агат, сапфир, рубин, изумруд, хризолит, гранат, малахит, александрит — укреплют сосуды. Красный нефрит — регулирует сердцебеение. Тигровый глаз.

*Зубная боль* 	Кораллы, янтарь — укрепляют зубы, придают блеск. Аквамарин — лечит заболевания слизистой рта. Берилл, сердолик — уменьшают зубную боль.

*Истощение* 	Лунный камень

*Кожные заболевания* 	Сердолик, янтарь, лазурит, сера, алмаз; сапфир — экзема; жемчуг, изумруд — витилиго, экзема; амазонит — улучшает цвет кожи; изумруд — псориаз; кровавик — рожистое воспаление; авантюрин — сведение бородавок; киноварь (с оливковым маслом) — для смазывания лишаев.

*Кровотечения* 	Халцедоны, гематит, сапфир, бирюза, янтарь, сердолик, хризопраз, красная яшма, александрит.
*
Лихорадочные состояния, инфекционные заболевания* 	Яшма, рубин, жемчуг, алмаз, сапфир, изумруд в золоте; гранат — инфекционные заболевания; янтарь, сердолик — малярия; точильный камень-песчанник (растертый в порошок) — мастит; малахит — холера; лунный камень.

*Меланхолия, галюцинация 	*Циркон, жемчуг, рубин, гранат — депрессия; лазурит, армянский камень.
Невнятная речь, эпилепсия 	Горный хрусталь, яшма, изумруд, топаз, рубин, сапфир, гагат, лунный камень.

*Нейроэндокринные заболевания* 	, янтарь — заболевания щитовидной железы; малахит, лазурит — нарушение менструального цикла; сардоликс — омолаживающий эффект; жемчуг, сапфир, кошачий глаз — аменнорея; горный хрусталь — улучшает отделение грудного молока у кормящих женщин; кораллы, топаз, сапфир.

*Ожоги* 	Аметист

*Онкологические заболевания* 	Лазурит, сердолик — облучение; коралл, янтарь — прикладывать к месту опухоли; голубинный камень — при раке матки; острацит — устраняет опухоли молочных желез.
Отравления 	Агат, изумруд, малахит, янтарь, циркон, бриллиант.
*
Очищающие кровь минералы* 	Магнетит (в воде с медом), лазурит, янтарь (армянский камень), точильный камень.

*Паралич, инсульт* 	Кораллы, рубин,гранат, топаз, кошачий глаз.

*Переломы и заболевания костной ткани* 	Магнетит, перламутр, жемчуг, рубин, кораллы, топаз, сардоникс,кошачий глаз, лунный камень.

*Печень, желчные пути* — острые и хронические заболевания, желтуха 	Янтарь, топаз, гиацинт, малахит; бирюза — желтуха;горный хрусталь, изумруд, сапфир,алмаз; кораллы (растереть или настоять на воде) — принимать внутрь при болях в печени.

*Простудные заболевания (ларингит, бронхит)* 	Кошачий глаз, янтарь, аквамарин, агат.

*Психические заболевания* 	Сапфир, лазурит; алмаз, топаз, янтарь, кошачий глаз, жемчуг, кораллы, рубин — шизофрения, депрессия; малахит, жемчуг — меланхолия; изумруд — ипохондрия; яшма, рубин — эпилепсия; изумруд, гагат — окуривание при припадке.

*Раны, язвы* 	Малахит, оникс, кораллы, лазурит.
*
Расстройство слуха* 	Нефрит, янтарь, ониксы, а также кожура кедровых орехов на водке;алмаз, рубин, лунный камень, топаз, малахит — астенизация.

*Ревматизм* 	Янтарь, сердолик, лазурит, малахит, топаз, сапфир,кошачий глаз,тигровый глаз.

*Тонизирующее действие* 	Гранат, авантюрин, рубин.

----------


## Irina

*КАМЕНЬ ВАШЕЙ УДАЧИ*

*
Самые удачливые камни – те, что передаются по наследству из поколения в поколение. Хороший талисман – камень, полученный в подарок от близкого человека и подходящий вам не только по знаку Зодиака, но и по типу характера. Больше всего неприятностей приносят украденные и найденные камни: чем больше переживал человек, потерявший их, тем вреднее они для нового владельца. Если камень получен нечестным путем, необходимо как можно скорее избавиться от него, пока он не натворил беды. Всем сомневающимся достаточно вспомнить известные большие алмазы, приносящие несчастье всем своим владельцам. Только что купленный камень не несет в себе никакой магической силы; как и любому существу ему сначала нужно привыкнуть к хозяину, а уже потом защищать его.*

Все сказанное в первую очередь относится к *алмазу*: только подаренный, он приносит удачу, деньги, охраняет буквально от всех болезней и сглаза. Печальная судьба первых хозяев больших редких алмазов передается через века. Несчастливыми считаются все алмазы, полученные нечестным путем: чем больше алмаз, тем негативнее его влияние и насолить он может сильнее, чем любой другой камень. От таких алмазов нужно держаться подальше и всегда избавляться от найденных камней. Преступнику алмаз всегда приносит неудачу, а если опасность грозит любимому хозяину, блеск его резко тускнеет. Пристально глядя на алмаз, древние гадатели предсказывали будущее, кроме того, считалось, что созерцание алмаза улучшает настроение и усмиряет боль. Алмазы, истолченные в порошок, называли сильнейшими ядами – злые жены без сожаления расставались со своими драгоценностями, чтобы избавиться от нелюбимых мужей.

Иногда мужья действительно от чего-то умирали и коварных женщин судили по всей строгости закона "за отравление алмазом". По одной из восточных легенд, из воюющих сторон победит та, которая владеет самым большим алмазом – кстати, в это предание верил Наполеон. В качестве талисмана алмазные кольца и браслеты носят на левой руке и в подвеске или колье на шее. В серьгах и брошах от алмаза проку мало.

В отличие от алмазов *рубины* почти всегда "обожают" своих хозяев – другой вопрос, насколько это хорошо. Считается, что рубины усиливают все чувства и страсти в человеке: доброго и щедрого они делают еще добрее, злого превращают в тирана. Кроме того, рубин спасает от ран и темнеет, если владельцу грозит опасность. Люди, отдающие предпочтение рубину не променяют его ни на какой другой камень. Так, Мария Стюарт не захотела расстаться со своими рубинами даже во время казни. Рубины помогают также при неразделенной любви. Проверить его магическую силу мужчине очень просто – нужно подарить рубин, желательно большой, своей избраннице. Если ее сердце оттаяло, значит правы были древние мудрецы и камень действительно помог.

*Сапфир* же, наоборот охлаждает страсть и помогает при неверности любимого. По одной из персидских легенд вся земля опирается на гигантский сапфир, а небо – его отражение. Сапфир считается камнем верности, скромности, целомудрия, он улучшает память, усиливает жажду познания, оберегает от клеветы, притягивает к владельцу доброжелательное отношение со стороны окружающих людей. Сапфир всегда был камнем мореплавателей, сокровищем русалок, с помощью которого они заманивали в свои сети моряков. Кроме того, сапфир – камень влюбленных и мудрецов.

*Изумруд* – камень долгожителей его блеск содержит в себе какую-то тайну, и, если вы ему очень понравитесь, "камень Изиды" откроет вам истину. Но из каждого правила бывают исключения: этот камень целомудрия был фаворитом Клеопатры и Нерона, у которого, по предание, было даже что-то вроде изумрудного лорнета. У людей, спящих с изумрудом, чаще сбываются сны, а порошок изумруда – древнее лечебное снадобье. Считалось, что он бережет от всех заразных болезней, от укусов ядовитых змей, болезней глаз, а также ото лжи, тоски и от болезни любви. А если "правильному" камню надоедают бесчинства хозяина, он может в качестве протеста, не предупреждая, расколоться. Ведь изумруд – камень только мудрых и бесстрастных людей.

*Аквамарин* – талисман моряков. Как и сапфир, это камень влюбленных и долгого супружеского счастья. Он усмиряет страсти, усиливает верность, но только когда подарен любимому или любимой.

От страстей и мук любви освобождает и *топаз* – своим любимцам он дарит безмятежное настроение, усиливает дружбу, прогоняет гнев, злобу и неверность, защищает от бессонницы и сглаза, приносит деньги и лояльность начальства. Древнегреческие мудрецы утверждали, что топаз делает своего хозяина невидимым перед опасностью. Топаз всегда был камнем путешественников: считалось, что он изменяет цвет вблизи отравленных продуктов и напитков. Но его самым ценным свойством считается то, что он помогает хозяину разгадывать коварные планы врагов и предотвращать любые интриги.

Когда-то *гранат* тоже защищал путешественников (а теперь соответственно туристов) вдали от дома. По легендам, в древней Азии из красных гранатов делали пули – считалось, что гранат, попавший в рану, разъедает ее. Этот талисман защищает хозяина от несчастных случаев и ночных кошмаров, разжигает такие страсти, что они иногда даже оборачиваются против владельца. В то же время этот камень принято дарить в знак дружбы и признательности – иногда его называют "камнем честности". Он действительно очень любит честных людей, так что, если у вас украли любимый гранат будьте спокойны – он за вас отомстит.

*Жемчуг* как правило, любит хозяев и просто не дает себя украсть. Жемчужные украшения обожали древние царицы Семирамида и Клеопатра. Жемчуг приносит здоровье и долголетие своим хозяйкам, помогает предвидеть будущее, что, правда, не всегда им помогает.

Удивительно счастливый камень "живая" *бирюза,* за одним исключением – она не любит злых людей серьезных неприятностей им не приносит, но сильно пакостит. Бирюза хранит мир в семье, прекращает ссоры, спасает от сглаза и чужой злости, помогает материально. Кроме всего прочего, бирюза – символ настоящей, верной любви.

*С янтарем* жизнь становится веселей, защищает от многих болезней, порчи и сглаза. Это очень "радостный" камень: он помогает видеть счастливые сны и излечивает от бессонницы. Янтарь – талисман малышей: он приносит им здоровье.

Интересно, что все *разновидности кварца*, имеющие разный цвет и названия, – совершенно разные талисманы. Прозрачный кварц – горный хрусталь освобождает от ночных кошмаров, не дает замерзнуть зимой и обостряет интуицию. Это один из главных инструментов профессиональной гадалки. Долго всматриваясь в хрустальный шар, на который падает единственный луч света в темной комнате, гадалка видит прошлое и будущее. Для начинающих прорицателей очень опасно перепутать горный хрусталь с дымчатым кварцем – он искажает предвидение и считается камнем фантазеров и наркоманов.

*Аметист* – камень благочестия, сильное противоядие против опьянения, из него когда-то делали винные кубки. Кроме того, сменой цвета он предвещал бурю путешественникам. Еще им сводили веснушки и клали под подушку, для того чтобы видеть счастливые сны. Аметист вызывает любовь к дарящему и приносит удачу. Чтобы он проявлял целебные свойства, его нельзя носить постоянно. Иногда его носят в память об умершем супруге, из-за чего камень "вечной, преданной любви" часто называют "вдовьим".
*Желтый цитрин* – лучший помощник авантюриста, черный морион – некроманта: он обеспечивает ему связь с потусторонним миром. Кошачий и тигровый глаз – настоящие телохранители: они не только обостряют интуицию, но при серьезной опасности тяжелеют на пальцах, начинают цепляться за одежду и сильно "мешают", когда хотят предупредить хозяина.

Свойства камней непредсказуемы, и, перед тем как выбрать "свой" камень, за ним нужно чуть-чуть понаблюдать – возможно, неподходящий вам камень вас полюбит, а подходящий откажется слушаться. Если у вас уже есть талисман, нелишним будет вспомнить о близких людях, которых пока никто не охраняет: ведь самые счастливые камни, которые сразу становятся талисманами, – подаренные. Самое главное – не дать себя обмануть при покупке талисмана, если вы, предположим, купите вместо одного драгоценного камня другой или, что еще хуже, стекло. Добиться от такого камня исполнения желаний будет очень сложно.

----------


## Irina

*КАК НАЙТИ СВОЙ КАМЕНЬ*

Тебе наверняка доводилось слышать о том, что камни способны влиять на человеческие судьбы. Об их магических свойствах известно с незапамятных времен. Камень, который ты носишь, может притягивать к тебе везение, может вылечить от болезни, может, наконец, подарить тебе энергию и уверенность в себе! А ведь это – залог успеха во всем, а главное – в личной жизни!

Испокон веку мужчины дарили своим любимым украшения с камнями. Драгоценный камень должен был сохранить любовь, уберечь от беды!

Об этом я и хочу поведать. О том, как с помощью камней, например, ты можешь повлиять на свою судьбу, стать желанной и единственной для того, о ком мечтаешь. Только для этого тебе надо правильно определить свой камень. Согласно древним преданиям, он должен соотноситься с твоим месяцем рождения.

*Итак, запоминай: если твой день рождения*

в ЯНВАРЕ, твой камень – ГИАЦИНТ и ГРАНАТ,

в ФЕВРАЛЕ – АМЕТИСТ,

в МАРТЕ – ЯШМА,

в АПРЕЛЕ – САПФИР,

в МАЕ - АГАТ,

в ИЮНЕ – ИЗУМРУД,

в ИЮЛЕ – ОНИКС,

в АВГУСТЕ – САРДОНИКС И СЕРДОЛИК,

в СЕНТЯБРЕ - ХРИЗОЛИТ,

в ОКТЯБРЕ – АКВАМАРИН и БЕРИЛЛ,

в НОЯБРЕ-ТОПАЗ,

а в ДЕКАБРЕ – РУБИН.

Помни, что одного только обладания камнем, для того чтобы он принес тебе удачу, еще недостаточно. Важно еще и правильно с ним обращаться! Во-первых, надо уметь «чистить» камни, точнее – снимать с них отрицательную энергию. Да и от воздействия чужого биополя тоже не мешает избавиться (если камень только что куплен или подарен). Чистка выполняется элементарно – камень зарывается в землю или же кладется на солнышко денька на три. После этого ты можешь быть уверена, что он не находится под влиянием чьей-то кармы и ты вправе «заряжать» себя его энергией. Потому что когда ты надеваешь камень, ты окружаешь себя энергетическим полем, характерным именно для этого кристалла или минерала. Другими словами, тебя окутывает дух, живущий в этом камне.

Разным камням присущи разные духи. Чтобы подружиться с ним, тебе нужно каждый раз, когда ты берешь камень в руки, представить, как дух, обитающий в твоем кристалле, разливается по всему телу.

Кстати, совсем необязательно, чтобы твой заветный камень существовал самостоятельно (такого типа камешек ты можешь приобрести сегодня в киосках в подземном переходе или при выходе из метро). Твой камень может быть представлен не только как кулон, но и как элемент ожерелья или перстня. Главное, чтобы он существовал.

Ну а если уж так сложилось, что по тем или иным причинам тебе еще не удалось обрести свой заветный камень, не грусти! Не стоит сокрушаться о том, что у тебя нет именно твоего камня, ведь талисманом может служить любой, который у тебя есть!

Итак, повнимательнее оглянись вокруг. Наверняка у тебя в доме найдется хоть один драгоценный камушек. Опять-таки совсем неважно, где и как он существует – отдельно, в кулоне, серьгах, старинных бусах твоей прабабушки или же в какой-нибудь фенечке…

Итак, для начала тебе надо определить, к какому виду камней твой будущий оберег относится. После этого ты можешь прибегать к его волшебным чарам. Запомни – каждый камень несет в себе определенное качество жизни.

*ГРАНАТ*, который считается очень «тяжелым» камнем, порождает в его владельце сильные желания (зато этот камень, как правило, приносит душевное тепло тем, кто родился под созвездием Девы).
*
ГИАЦИНТ* (его еще называют благородный ЦИРКОН), прозрачный камень темно-красного цвета, причисленный старинными магами к одному из наиболее мощных камней, служит своеобразным оберегом от меланхолии и всяких галлюцинаций. Кроме того, с его помощью ты сможешь оберегать себя от злых духов и даже узнавать об изменениях погоды. (Перед ненастьем, как правило, камень на какое-то время тускнеет.)
*
АМЕТИСТ* способствует раскрытию интуиции, так же как и ЯШМА – пестрый камень с зернистым рисунком. Еще загадочная яшма может помочь тебе излечиться от болезней желудка (в таких случаях, как советовал древний целитель Авиценна, тебе следует носить этот камушек прямо на животе). Кстати, яшма очень обостряет обоняние. Так что знай – если тебе вдруг захотелось податься в дегустаторы духов, головокружительная карьера будет зависеть не только от твоей работоспособности, но и от дружбы с духом, оберегающим этот камушек. Вообще, твердо запомни, что камень может принести тебе удачу, если у тебя есть исходные здоровые качества (имеется в виду характер).

Так, синий, чистой воды, *САПФИР*, считающийся благороднейшим из камней, дает силу против любых недугов (как физических, так и душевных), а также против гнева, страха и неверности! Он обеспечивает колоссальную концентрацию сил, правда, только тем, кто скромен и добр. Самым ценным (да и дорогим) считается так называемый звездчатый сапфир, внутри которого светится шестиконечная звезда. Ее три основные пересекающиеся линии символизируют главное в жизни – веру, надежду и любовь. Впрочем, не обольщайся! Не всякий сапфир поможет сохранить веру, надежду и любовь, а лишь тот, в котором ты не найдешь ни одного пятна, трещины или облачка. В противном случае – жди несчастья. И учти, что чистый камень, принеся тебе многое, о чем мечталось, заберет у тебя прелести веселого общества. Так что если ты любишь повеселится в шумной компании, может быть, ну его, этот сапфир, к лешему? Ведь мало что в жизни ценнее роскоши человеческого общения!

*ЧЕРНЫЙ АГАТ* защитит тебя от злых духов и отведет возможную беду.

ИЗУМРУД же, наоборот, сможет показать, насколько ты зла сама. Этот камень, как и АКВАМАРИН (хранящий того, кто родился в ОКТЯБРЕ), не терпит фальши. Поэтому у злых, черствых и лживых особ изумруд быстро тускнеет и – в конце концов – даже лопается!

*С ОНИКСАМИ* (оберег для тех, кто родился в ИЮЛЕ) все гораздо сложнее. Для начала научимся их различать. Этот камень имеет четыре разновидности: ПОЛОСАТЫЙ ОНИКС с черно-белыми полосами, САРДОНИКС; (оберег для тех, кто родился в АВГУСТЕ) с белыми и бурыми полосами, (с красными и белыми) и ХАЛЦЕДОН-ОНИКС – в серую и белую полоску. Халцедоны и белый карнеол считаются камнями любви, привлекающими к женщине сердца мужчин. Согласно старинным легендам, этот камень избавляет и от вспышек гнева, и от меланхолии. Еще приносит удачу в судебных процессах. Вдобавок халцедон, имеющий широкие белые полосы, усиливает остроту зрения. Карнеол и красный сердолик (последний камень приносит особую удачу рожденным в АВГУСТЕ), согласно преданиям, предохраняют от ссор, укрепляют зубы, исцеляют нервные расстройства и лихорадки. А их основное предназначение – помочь его владельцу уменьшить трату лишней энергии.

Полосатые ониксы также обладают лечебными свойствами: дабы приглушить боль, их следует прикладывать к воспаленным местам.

Необычными лечебными свойствами обладает *ИЗУМРУД*, являющийся особой разновидностью БЕРИЛЛА. В Египте изумруд принадлежал к числу драгоценных камней Исиды, могущественной богини-покровительницы небес, земли и подземного мира, а также домашнего очага и женщин. В Индии же свято верилось, что изумруд охраняет своего владельца от злых духов. Еще считается, что изумруд является талисманом матерей и мореплавателей. В то же время этому драгоценному камню приписывается масса других достоинств. В древности юношей и девушек старшие буквально заставляли носить этот камень, дабы он оградил их от прелюбодеяния. А вот беременных женщин, совсем напротив, не надо было убеждать носить этот амулет, потому что, зная, что изумруд – камень счастья, они не только носили его, но и потом, после рождения младенца, прикрепляли его к колыбели. А у нас на Руси изумруд прославляли как талисман, рассеивающий грусть. «Посмотри на изумруд утром – весь день будет легок», – гласит древняя пословица.

*ТОПАЗ* позволяет человеку безболезненно жить в мире грез. По преданию, слово «топаз» происходит от одноименного названия острова в Красном море, сплошь заселенного мечтателями, живущими между небом и землей. (Сейчас этот остров называется Сент-Джон.) Топаз образуется из кристаллов винно-желтого, розового и других цветов. Золотистый топаз освобождает от буйных и опасных страстей, создает настроение безмятежности, обостряет вкусовые ощущения, дает возможность насладиться жизнью. Считается, что тому, кто родился в ноябре, он дарует дружбу и даже верную любовь. Этот камень – своеобразный символ внутреннего просветления. В древности его носили как защиту от безумия, бессонницы и злого взгляда. Современные ворожеи рекомендуют носить топаз на шее, дабы тем самым ослабить приступ астмы.

*РУБИН* сможет излечить тебя практически от всех недугов. Он, как и ЛАЛ, и *САПФИР*, относится к семейству благородных КОРУНДОБ. Бездефектные крупные кристаллы рубина встречаются редко и даже ценятся гораздо выше изумрудов и алмазов. Главное мистическое свойство этого камня – рождать стремление к великому и предупреждать об опасности. Как и сапфир, рубин действует в зависимости от природных качеств его обладателя. Он может защитить от низших духов, злых чар, прогнать тоску и даже способствовать деторождению. Но он также развивает взрывной темперамент. Ему свойственно усиливать природную жестокость, поэтому, слившись с недобрым человеком, он превращается в просто рокового демона.

*ТИГРОВЫЙ ГЛАЗ* – это камень из вида глазковых кварцев, сам он темной окраски. Говорят, что тигровый глаз особенно ценен в хозяйственной деятельности и бизнесе. Так же тигровый глаз предохраняет и от мук необоснованной ревности.

*АЛМАЗ* – тот самый драгоценный камень, который во все времена и эпохи был у всех на слуху. Он непременно приносит своему владельцу победу во всех начинаниях. (Само название «алмаз» происходит от греческого слова «несокрушимый».) Только не вздумай судорожно начинать экономить на всем или вдруг устраиваться на дополнительную работу, чтобы обязательно скопить на этот камень денег и рано или поздно обеспечить себе безоблачную жизнь. Алмаз дороговат. А самое главное – согласно преданию – никогда не приносит пользы тому, кто сам его приобрел. Для того чтобы его чары действовали, он должен быть подарен. Или же передан по наследству. При этом имей в виду, что вопреки пословице «Дареному коню в зубы не смотрят» в данном случае надо отнестись к подарку супервнимательно. Если внутри камня вдруг да окажутся пятна, это уж точно свидетельствует о его хрупкости… Подобный алмаз считается несчастливым, если не роковым. Алмаз же с различными отливами, наоборот, приносит удачу и даже хранит от дьявольских козней. Алмазы, как никакие другие камни, колоссально влияют на здоровье. Они лечат сосудистые заболевания (склероз и эпилепсию), предотвращают образование камней в печени, почках, поджелудочной железе. А алмаз с зеленоватым отливом способствует деторождению и облегчает тяжелые роды.

*Знай, что правильный выбор камней связан и с расположением планет.*

Благоприятными являются камни, относящиеся к астрологически господствующей планете. (Узнать, какая из планет – твоя, ты запросто можешь из собственного гороскопа).

Итак:

*камнями СОЛНЦА* являются АЛМАЗ, АВАНТЮРИН, ГЕЛИОТРОП, ГИАЦИНТ, РУБИН, ХРИЗОПРАЗ.
*
Камнями ЛУНЫ* – АКВАМАРИН, БЕРИЛЛ, .ЖЕМЧУГ, КОРАЛЛ, ЛУННЫЙ КАМЕНЬ, ОПАЛ.

АГАТ, ЗОЛОТИСТЫЙ ТОПАЗ и ИЗУМРУД –* камнями МЕРКУРИЯ*
*
К камням ВЕНЕРЫ* относится СВЕТЛЫЙ САПФИР.

Ювелирные камни Среди *камней МАРСА* опять-таки АЛМАЗ, ГРАНАТ, КРОВАВИК, РУБИН и ЯШМА.

*Камни САТУРНА* – АМЕТИСТ, ОНИКС, ТЕМНЫЙ ТОПАЗ.

АПУЛЯР и ХРУСТАЛЬ – *камни НЕПТУНА.*

Но, конечно, главное в любом драгоценном или полудрагоценном камне – его любовная магия. Именно поэтому лучшим подарком любимым во все времена считались камни и украшения с ними. Если до сих пор никто еще не украсил твой палец перстеньком, не расстраивайся! Все лучшее у тебя определенно впереди. Пока же тебе достаточно узнать о любовных свойствах камней, чтобы в будущем этими знаниями воспользоваться!

Например, АМЕТИСТ. Его с древнейших времен было принято дарить любимым. А знаешь почему? Он отгоняет от человека тяжелые мысли! Важно и то, что аметист, по преданиям, разглаживает морщины. А уж это – тайная мечта любой женщины!

ДЫМЧАТЫЙ ХАЛЦЕДОН называют просто – камень любви. Если ты будешь его носить, то сердца противоположного пола так и будут притягиваться к тебе. Особенно это касается белого карнеола – одной из разновидностей халцедона.

Красавицы Эллады (Древней Греции) украшали себя ЖЕМЧУГОМ, чтобы оградиться от несчастий в любви. Правда, некоторые полагают, что жемчуг может нести в себе также негативную силу Луны. Но вот что известно совершенно точно – если жемчуг вдруг совершенно непонятно почему помутнел, это значит, что он отдал хозяину свою энергию!

АГАТ – камень, который бережет непорочность и чистоту девушки. Конечно, сегодня можно усомниться в полезности этого драгоценного свойства, но зато он в тоже время помогает избежать опасности, так что как подарок любимой – он очень хорош!

БЕРИЛЛ, по преданиям, доставляет симпатию человека, если ты до него им дотронешься. А уж если хочется сразить наповал, дай выпить воды, перед этим опустив в нее твой берилл.

АМЕТИСТ поможет тебе устоять перед ненавистными чарами человека, который не нравится тебе, но упорно или даже коварно тебя домогается.

САРДОНИКС способен обуздать плотскую страсть, если, конечно, его владельцу это необходимо.

И наконец, АЛМАЗ способен возбудить любовь к тебе даже самого равнодушного человека на свете. Правда, для этого тебе нужно зашить его в зеленый шелковый лоскуток и носить у сердца девять дней. Зато потом – долгое счастье на всю твою жизнь!

----------


## Irina

*КАМНИ ПО ГОРОСКОПУ*

*ОВЕН*

*Первая декада Овна (21-31 марта).*

К этой декаде принадлежат странные художники (Гойя, Ван-Гог) и оригинальные поэты (Альфред де Виньи). Людям этого склада нужно изживать в себе диктаторские замашки, преувеличенную ревнивость, эгоцентризм. Наиболее полному раскрытию личности (увы! как в хорошую, так и в плохую сторону) способствует ношение рубина, но рекомендовать его можно людям, ручающимся за себя в том, что ни при каких обстоятельствах они не преступят граней законности и не будут попирать нормы человеколюбия.

Овнам первой декады рекомендуются камни: аметист, придающий благоразумие и рассудительность, и сардоникс, повышающий жизненность и способствующий счастью в браке.

*Вторая декада Овна (1-9 апреля).*

Овен второй декады ценит деньги, но великодушен, любит делать подарки, охотно вкладывает средства в совместные мероприятия, развлечения, вечеринки. Обычно очень богатая натура.

Овнам второй декады рекомендуются камни: алмаз, хранящий от отрицательных влияний, улучшающий обмен веществ, повышающий активность и дающий людям с сильной волей успех в их предприятиях. Для желающих усилить свою конституцию рекомендуется красная яшма или карнеол. Ставящему перед собой великую цель подойдет рубин. Желающему иметь успех у противоположного пола подойдет светло-красный сапфир или красный коралл.

*Третья декада овна (10-20 апреля).*

Представители этой декады чаще всего очень непоседливы, любят путешествовать, вообще - не домоседы.  Обычно Овен третьей декады - хороший умелец.

Овнам третей декады рекомендуются камни: гранат, поддерживающий честолюбие, придающий страстное стремление к признанию. Однако, если у владельца нет способностей достичь поставленной цели, гранат делает его нетерпеливым, неудовлетворенным, сварливым и завистливым. Значительно спокойнее носить малахит или аметист - умеряющие страсти камни.

*ТЕЛЕЦ*

*Первая декада Тельца (21 апреля-1 мая).*

Тельцы первой декады приятны в общении и несколько меланхоличны. Они обладают развитыми умственными способностями и проявляют склонность к коммерции и сельскому хозяйству. Их отличает интуиция, выразительность жеста, музыкальность, понимание гармонии. 

Тельцам первой декады рекомендуются камни: сапфир - камень доверия, душевного мира, внутреннего согласия. Сапфир способствует духовному развитию Тельца, помогает ему смотреть в корень вещей и видеть действительность за ширмой явленного. Он способствует расцвету доброты, предохраняет от сердечных заболеваний и ядов, притягивает друзей и отталкивает врагов. Из других камней подходят изумруд, синий турмалин, голубой Лабрадор, бирюза.

*Телец второй декады (2-11 мая)*

Нерешительная, мечтательная, благородная натура, склонная к политике и литературе. На людей этого психотипа сильно влияет та фаза Луны, при которой они родились.

Тельцам второй декады рекомендуются камни: аквамарин - камень чистой небесной любви, способствующий развитию чувства человеколюбия и поддерживающий единство супругов в браке. Хорош для них также изумруд, усиливающий интуицию, просветляющий ум, утишающий страсть и склоняющий владельца к добрым поступкам.

*Телец третьей декады (11-21 мая)*

Он трудолюбив, испытывает тягу к земле, цветам, садовым работам. Очень наблюдателен, умен, несколько сентиментален, верен в любви и довольно чувствен.

Тельцам третей декады рекомендуются камни:  агат, увеличивающий контактность, способный соединять любящие сердца и способствующий повышению благосостояния (притягивает материальные ценности к своему владельцу). Духовно развитый владелец агата способен развить в себе тонкость чувств, однако свои положительные свойства агат проявляет вполне, только если его обладатель добросердечен и искренен. Благотворно действуют на этот психотип также изумруд и бирюза. Ношение цитрона резко противопоказано, ибо он склоняет тельца к измене и лживости.

*БЛИЗНЕЦЫ*

*Первая декада Близнецов (22-31 мая)*

Это очень сложный психотип, с сугубо индивидуальным набором недостатков, подлежащих исправлению. Общим, пожалуй, является недостаток концентрации, непостоянство, сгладить который помогают камни Сатурна - оникс, гагат, сардоникс и до некоторой степени малахит.

Близнецам первой декады рекомендуются камни:  золотистых и желтых оттенков, активизирующие жизнерадостность - желтый берилл, янтарь, турмалин. Общим камнем первой декады Близнецов считается золотистый топаз - камень радости. Он стимулирует расположение и любовь к ближнему, теплые отношения с друзьями и родственниками, помогает владельцу попасть в хорошее общество и завоевать расположение вышестоящих. При постоянном длительном ношении способствует коммуникабельности и препятствует развитию замкнутости.

*Близнецы второй декады (1-10 июня)*

Жизнь Близнецов второй декады интересна и полна страстей. Как правило, это подвижные, но уравновешенные натуры, однако подверженные двум опасностям. С одной стороны, легкость самовыражения может перейти в легкомыслие и непонимание границ шутки.

Близнецам второй декады рекомендуются камни: берилл, поддерживающий владельца в положительных качествах его ума и сводящий его с нужными людьми, агат, топаз и все полосатые камни.

*Близнецы третьей декады (11-21 июня)*

Близнецы третьей декады хорошо и прочно усваивают информацию. В период учебы это способные ученики и дельные студенты. Обладают способностями к языкам, четко излагают свои мысли, активно участвуют в конференциях и прочих сборищах, азартные спорщики.

Близнецам третьей декады рекомендуется камни: янтарь, привлекающий друзей и помогающий реализовать свою интуицию. Янтарь характеризуется астрологами как "золото Близнецов". Им подходят также изумруд, сапфир, сердолик.

*РАК*

*Рак первой декады (22 июня-1 июля)* 

Они практичны, проявляют в повседневной жизни тонкий вкус, умение создать интимную обстановку, счастливый семейный очаг.

Ракам первой декады рекомендуются камни:   аметист, камень гармонии, откровенности, искренности и верности, помогающий душе создавать вечные ценности. Как врачующий камень аметист способствует нормализации выделения пищеварительных ферментов и желудочного сока и повышает иммунитет к заболеваниям почек. Весьма подходят также изумруд, зеленый турмалин, лунный камень, отливающий цветами радуги или перламутром. Вообще предпочтительны зеленые, белые и бледно-лиловые ювелирные камни.

*Вторая декада Рака (2-11 июля)*

В целом это великодушные, щедрые люди, не пасующие перед трудностями и всегда готовые помочь ближнему. Они тяготеют к многочисленной семье и, создав ее, ведут как настоящую коммуну. Деньги для них - не цель, а средство.

Ракам второй декады рекомендуются камни: аметист, приносящий счастье бескорыстным и самоотверженным людям. Тем, кто взял на прицел высокую цель, подойдет опал, поддерживающий таланты владельца, как бы подпитывая его током высокого напряжения. Хорош также изумруд, носить который рекомендуется в серебряном кольце на мизинце левой руки.

*Третья декада Рака (12-22 июля)*

Люди этого типа - мечтательные, беспокойные натуры, производящие обманчивое впечатление мягкости. Они наделены своеобразным гипнотизирующим очарованием, сильнее всего проявляющимся во взгляде.

Ракам третьей  рекомендуются камни: лунный камень, усиливающий интуицию, возбуждающий воспоминания, придающий благоразумие. Подходят им также горный хрусталь и кошачий глаз.

*ЛЕВ*

*Первая декада Льва (23 июля-2 августа)*

Представляет интеллигентный, но беспокойный характер. Львы первой декады подвержены противоречивым порывам и легко бросаются из одной крайности в другую, везде проявляя твердость и несгибаемость. Остро нуждаются во внимании и ласке.

Львам первой декады рекомендуются камни Солнца - алмаз, привлекающий к владельцу счастье и успех в предприятиях. Подходят также активизирующие ювелирные камни - рубин, сапфир, янтарь, тигровый глаз. Рассудительным представителям этого психотипа не повредит сердолик.

*Вторая декада Льва (3-12 августа)*

Они красноречивы, часто способны к рисованию и арифметике. И в жизни, и в мышлении умеют убрать все лишнее, все бесполезные детали. В искусстве любят классицизм и отвергают барокко. Часто собирают прекрасные коллекции. Если позволяют средства - не прочь устроить пышный прием.

Львам второй декады рекомендуются камни: гранат, придающий энергию в достижении цели и активизирующий кровообращение. Тем же, кто не ставит перед собой глобальных задач, спокойнее носить янтарь или золотистый топаз. Оба камня гармонизируют характер, сглаживают его острые углы.

*Третья декада Льва (13-22 августа).*

Родившиеся в этот период - разносторонне одаренные, многогранные люди. Характер противоречивый. Честолюбивые устремления сочетаются с идеализмом, влечением к красоте. Тонкость чувств формирует гамму почти неуловимых переходов настроения, хотя доминирует оптимизм. 

Львам третей декады рекомендуются камни: рубин, укрепляющий волю и целеустремленность, способствующий быстрому восстановлению сил. Тем же, кому больше по душе гармония жизни, подойдет изумруд, сглаживающий эмоциональность, избавляющий от сексуального императива. Хороши также золотистый топаз, тигровый глаз и гелиолит (солнечный камень), улучшающие настроение.

*ДЕВА*

*Первая декада Девы (23 августа-1 сентября).*

Это внешне спокойный, обстоятельный, благоразумный тип людей, в душе которых, однако, могут бушевать страсти, что создает внутреннюю напряженность и необходимость следить за своей нервной системой. У них развит интеллект и способность к постановке масштабных задач.

Девам первой декады рекомендуются камни активизирующих желтых и золотистых тонов, лучше пятнистые, с крапинками, например, яшма, гелиотроп, желтый агат, повышающие жизненный тонус и целеустремленность. Гаромничны этому психотипу также желтый сапфир и золотистый топаз.

*Вторая декада Девы (2-12 сентября)*

Они, как правило, интересуются литературой и искусством и часто обладают способностями в этих сферах. Это лидеры, принимающие на себя ответственность и не опускающиеся до упреков, если что-то идет не так, как они планируют. В любви застенчивы и сдержанны; вызвать их чувства наружу, заставить открыть свою сокровищницу нежности и ласки весьма и весьма не просто. Свою душу они скрывают за фасадом самоуверенности, твердости, пожалуй, даже дерзости.

Девам второй декады рекомендуются глазковые камни, особенно тигровый глаз, усиливающий способность к сосредоточению, педагогические способности и практический здравый смысл, что во взаимодействии направляет энергию владельцам камня на существенные, важные дела, отвлекая его от повседневных мелочей. Созвучны этому характеру также изумруд, красная яшма.

*Третья декада Девы(13-23 сентября)*

Это люди, хорошо сознающие, чего они хотят, и в то же время внешне приятны, вежливы, готовые помочь. Они широко пользуются полезными связями и умеют организовать свою жизнь. Их характеризуют острая наблюдательность, любовь к деталям, интерес к биологии, биохимии, медицине.

Девам третей декады рекомендуются камни:   изумруд, золотистый топаз, желтый сапфир. Подойдут им также жемчуг, малахит, хризолит и хризопраз.

----------


## Irina

*ВЕСЫ*

*Первая декада Весов (24 сентября-2 октября).*

Родившиеся в этот период обладают мягким, спокойным характером и высокой жизненной активностью, вплоть до авантюристичности. Их отличают доброжелательность и хорошо развитое воображение. У многих выражены юридические и математические способности, интерес к древностям, старинным книгам. Они не стараются выдвинуться, умеренны в удовольствиях, тяготеют к размеренной жизни и отличаются долголетием.

Весам первой декады рекомендуются камни, развивающие и поддерживающие творческую активность, фантазию и смелость исканий - малиновый турмалин, талисман художников, дымчатые камни - раухтопаз, дымчатый топаз, стимулирующий сообразительность, розовый коралл, усиливающий дар предвидения, белые мрамор и кварц.

*Вторая декада Весов (3-12 октября)*

Это скромные, не честолюбивые и не стремящиеся к большому достатку люди, обычно богато одаренные, с тонким житейским и художественным вкусом. Они восприимчивы, часто получают большое удовольствие от музыки и сами нередко музицируют. Их таланты расцветают в атмосфере дружбы и одобрения.

Весам второй декады рекомендуются светлоокрашенные и оранжевые камни. Им подходят аквамарин, светло-зеленый и розовый турмалин, дымчатые кварц и топаз. Не страшно им носить и белый опал.

*Третья декада Весов (13-22 октября)*

Весьма неоднородная группа характеров. Одни из них - критически настроенные, энергичные, деловые, довольно властные и авторитетные люди, ориентированные на достижение успеха в жизни, хорошие стратеги.

Весам третей декады рекомендуются активизирующие и бодрящие камни - алмаз, опал, отсвечивающий розовым или оранжевым (повышает уважение к законности, придает здравомыслие и активизирует дипломатические способности), сапфир, способствующий духовному развитию, розовый берилл (концентрация мысли), светло-оранжевый турмалин (творческий подъем).

*СКОРПИОН*

*Первая декада Скорпиона (23 октября-1 ноября)
*
Деятельная, творческая активная, трудолюбивая натура, плохо переносящая ограничения, самолюбивая, отчаянно пытающаяся удержать страсти вожжами рассудка, из-за чего временами эти люди производят впечатление слишком сдержанных.

Скорпионам первой декады рекомендуются камни, утишающие страсти: аметист, придающий благоразумие и оберегающий от пьянства и наркомании; аквамарин, охлаждающий пыл сор и страстей; яшма холодного цвета, усиливающая способность предвидения. Те же, кто жаждет реализации во что бы то ни стало, могут рискнуть на ношение черного благородного опала, отсвечивающего красным (рекомендуется только развитому Скорпиону, ориентирующему себя на вечность), красного карнеола (помогает в решении глобальных задач и в судебных тяжбах, хранит от вспышек слепого гнева) , сердолика (возбуждает страсть, хранит от злых чар и стихийных бедствий), сардера (камень любви, привлекающий к женщинам мужские сердца), пиропа (красный гранат, усиливающий желание получить признание и мировые почести).

*Вторая декада Скорпиона (2-11 ноября)*

Это сильные духом, страстные, инициативные, не признающие полутонов и полумер люди, ярко проявляющиеся и в хорошем, и в плохом. В спорте они достигают больших успехов в гребле, парусном спорте, водном поло, прыжках в воду, подводном спорте. В любви им уготованы разочарования, но судьба все время открывает им новые возможности в этом направлении.

Скорпионам второй декады рекомендуются камни, поражающие воображение, приковывающие взгляд, очаровывающие, например, черный опал, отсвечивающий голубым. Его силы многообразны и взаимно усиливают друг друга. Не каждый выносит эту сжатую в кулак силу - только Скор пион-орел, посвятивший себя одной страсти. Более спокойные варианты - аметист, альмандин, топаз, яшма.
*
Третья декада Скорпиона (12-21 ноября)*

Представлена целеустремленными людьми, наделенными чуткой интуицией и развитым честолюбием. Это страстный, энергичный, волевой характер, не боящийся риска, нередко наделенный музыкальными и артистическими способностями.

Скорпионам третей декады рекомендуются камни: изумруд и аквамарин, хотя тем, кто чувствует в себе силы свернуть горы (и не боится лавин и обвалов), можно рекомендовать ярко-красные карнеол или сард, а также черный благородный опал, отливающий зеленым цветом.

*СТРЕЛЕЦ*
*
Первая декада Стрельца (22 ноября-1 декабря)*

Люди этой декады отважны, независимы, способны к наукам (нередко накапливают энциклопедические знания) и к юриспруденции, проявляют интерес к охоте и спорту.

Стрельцам первой декады рекомендуются камни:  гранат, пурпурный сибирский аметист и бирюза.

*Вторая декада Стрельца ( 2-11 декабря)*

Энергичная, исследовательская, пытливая натура с большой склонностью к классификации. Открытый чистый характер, пылкое воображение, понимание искусства (особенно музыки) и влечение к нему. Люди этого типа непоседливы, любят путешествовать, эмоционально чувствительны.

Стрельцам второй декады рекомендуются камни: красновато-синие и сине-фиолетовые камни Юпитера, поддерживающие их в высоких стремлениях и устраняющие меланхолию - гранат, рубин цвета голубиной крови, темно-фиолетовый аметист, халцедон.

*Третья декада Стрельца (12-21 декабря)*

Это очень противоречивый характер. Властность (до деспо тизма) уживается с великодушием и добросердечием, вспыльчивость с расчетливостью. Эти люди обладают большой силой воли, для них жизнь - борьба, и не легкая. Отличаются руководящими способностями, честолюбивы и смелы.

Стрельцам третей декады рекомендуются камни, помогающие найти область самореализации. К ним относятся все минералы с красно-зелеными крапинками, а также лазурит (ляпис-лазури, или ляпис-лазурь), вдохновляющий Стрельца и помогающий ему приложить его духовные открытия к практическим целям.

*КОЗЕРОГ*

*Первая декада Козерога (22-31 декабря)*

Очень целеустремленный характер. Козерогам первой декады полезно сгладить свою сдержанность и повысить веру в удачу.

Козерогам первой декады рекомендуются камни:  малахит и  черный благородный оникс (полосатый агат) - при условии, что семейная жизнь у человека уже налажена. Меланхоликам и склонным к депрессии оникс противопоказан, им больше подойдет черный звездчатый сапфир (усиливает восприимчивость к красоте). Желающим усилить логические качества своего ума рекомендуется сардоникс.

*Козерог второй декады ( 1-10 января)*

Упорен до неистовства, обладает неисчерпаемыми способностями совершенствоваться и, если не теряет мужества в минуты пессимизма, - достигает своей цели.

Козерогам второй декады рекомендуются камни: темно-синий или черный звездчатый сапфир. Гармонируют также и общие камни знака Козерога - темно-синий, темно-зеленые до черного - полосатый агат, темный халцедон, сардоникс, меланит (черный андрадит), нефрит. Противопоказаны все белые непрозрачные камни.

*Козерог третьей декады ( 11-20 января)*

Отличается универсальным умом, одновременно научным, широким и философским. Хороший психолог, но довольно едкий критик.

Козерогам третей декады рекомендуются камни: тигровый глаз, альмандин и темный аметист. Не противопоказаны гранат, лунный камень. Ему не следует носить рубин и опал.

*ВОДОЛЕЙ*

*Водолей первой декады (21-31 января)*

Изобретательный до гениальности тип, прирожденный гуманист, часто - альтруист. У него художественные и артистические задатки, а недостаток - излишняя холодность.

Водолеям первой декады рекомендуются камни "потеплее", "душевнее", в первую очередь бирюза, сине-зеленый аквамарин, светло-желтый янтарь. Противопоказаны рубин, гиацинт, сардоникс.

*Водолей второй декады (1-10 февраля).*

Отличается живым, точным, научно направленным умом, дотошностью в изысканиях, склонностью к статистике. Это любознательный человек, интересующийся путешествиями, космическими исследованиями, музыкой, не чурающийся риска.

Водолеям второй декады рекомендуется камень: янтарь, поддерживающий в нем стремление сделать правильный выбор в дружбе и усиливающий интуицию, что весьма полезно исследователям и изобретателям. Гармонирует с его характером также бирюза, поддерживающая владельца в стремлении освободиться от рутины повседневного быта, воспарить духом.

*Водолей третьей декады (11-19 февраля).*

Наделен большим воображением и способен на крупные теоретические обобщения. У него строгий и верный вкус, интерес ко всякого рода древностям, к истории. Он обращает внимание на музыку и поэзию, любит детективы и всякие загадки, тяготеет ко всему странному, необъяснимому, а некоторые не прочь пощекотать нервы ужасами. Этот психотип симпатизирует мечтателям и не любит ползучих эмпириков.

Водолеям третей декады рекомендуются камни: аквамарин, отдающий в зелень, который поддерживает Водолея в дружбе, и оливин, способствующий хорошему настроению и активизирующий половую сферу.

*РЫБЫ*

*Рыбы первой декады (20-29 февраля)*

Отличаются воображением и поэтическим чувством, многие из них пишут стихи. Их воображение легко находит средство для выражения: литература, музыка, оригинальные идеи и изобретения; вероятна и морская карьера.

Рыбам первой декады рекомендуются камни: аметист, камень веры, фокусирующий неведомые пока, но благотворные космические влияния, защищающий от искушений, наркотиков и любителей поживиться за счет ближнего, стимулирующий вдохновение и развивающий широкий ("космический") взгляд на все происходящее. Им подходит также сапфир, способствующий духовному развитию.

*Вторая декада Рыб (1-11 марта)*

Для них характерна большая эмоциональность, подверженность настроению, острая чувствительность на отношение к ним окружающих. В недоброжелательном коллективе эти люди на почве стресса могут заработать себе расстройство пищеварения и даже язву желудка. Как правило, жизнь у них - не сахар, постоянно осложнена. Лучше всего эти люди реализуют свой потенциал в альтруистической деятельности на благо общества - в сфере обслуживания и здравоохранения. Главное для этого псхотипа - не брать на себя излишнюю вину за ошибки других, чтобы не попадать в положение "козлов отпущения".

Рыбам второй декады рекомендуются камни: лунный камень и сапфир. Первый усиливает способность предвидения и укрепляет память, что помогает владельцу обходить ловушки, расставленные на его жизненном пути. Второй предохраняет владельца от зависти и привлекает к нему симпатии окружающих. Гармонирует с этим типом личности также хризолит, усиливающий чувство собственного достоинства, избавляющий от печали и заблуждений. Не противопоказана яшма.

*Третья декада Рыб (12-20 марта)*

Из всех Рыб обладает наиболее сильной и устойчивой индивидуальностью. Человек этого типа лишен характерной нерешительности Рыб, постоянен в идеалах, нелегко меняет точку зрения, но способен проявлять агрессивность и эгоизм - часто во вред себе. Сочетая в себе энергию и интуицию, он многого может достичь и умеет заставить других работать на себя. Третьей декаде Рыб не следует торопиться с действием, для них актуально изречение "семь раз отмерь, один - отрежь". Им полезно избавиться от излишней мнительности: все недуги этим психотипом преувеличиваются путем самовнушения.

Рыбам третей декады рекомендуются камни: александрит, стимулирующий мозговую работу и умиротворяющий душу, и аквамарин, охлаждающий пыл ссор и страстей. Человек, чувствующий в себе силу свершения, поставивший перед собой жизненную задачу в социальной или художественно-артистической сфере, а также решивший посвятить себя музыке или уходу за тяжелобольными, может носить белый опал, но при этом он должен быть готов пожертвовать малыми радостями жизни ради великой цели.

----------


## Irina

*КАМНИ 12-ТИ МЕСЯЦЕВ*

Согласно западной традиции, камни обретают особенную силу в зависимости от времени года и месяца ношения.

*Январь* - гранат, гиацинт, рубин, малахит, сапфир, александрит, аметрин, аметист, горный хрусталь, опал

*Февраль* - аметист, турмалин, гиацинт, сапфир, александрит, хризолит, чароит, жемчуг, беломорит, аквамарин

*Март* - аквамарин, александрит, хризолит, аметист, турмалин, амазонит, гелиотроп, коралл, гематит, яшма

*Апрель* - сапфир, горный хрусталь, циркон, аметист, кошачий глаз, карнеол, янтарь, агат, лазурит, яшма

*Май* - изумруд, зеленый турмалин, берилл, топаз, сапфир, хризопраз, жадеит, агат, нефрит, сердолик, малахит

*Июнь* - берилл, изумруд, кошачий глаз, лунный камень, жемчуг, малахит, бирюза, агат, гранат
*
Июль* - рубин, шпинель, сапфир, изумруд, горный хрусталь, бирюза, сардоникс, опал, оникс

*Август* - сардоникс, сердолик, яшма, авантюрин, нефрит, хризолит, турмалин, сапфир, топаз

*Сентябрь* - хризолит, сапфир, циркон, лазурит, сардоникс, яшма, жемчуг, алмаз, оливин

*Октябрь* - турмалин, берилл, алмаз, аквамарин, топаз, хризолит, кошачий глаз, опал, яшма

*Ноябрь* - тигровый глаз, кошачий глаз, морион, горный хрусталь, аквамарин, топаз, берилл, янтарь, яшма, аметист

*Декабрь* - бирюза, хризопраз, турмалин, лазурит, хризолит, амазонит, рубин, топаз, гематит

----------


## Sanych

> Третья декада Рыб (12-20 марта)
> Из всех Рыб обладает наиболее сильной и устойчивой индивидуальностью. Человек этого типа лишен характерной нерешительности Рыб, постоянен в идеалах, нелегко меняет точку зрения, но способен проявлять агрессивность и эгоизм - часто во вред себе. Сочетая в себе энергию и интуицию, он многого может достичь и умеет заставить других работать на себя. Третьей декаде Рыб не следует торопиться с действием, для них актуально изречение "семь раз отмерь, один - отрежь". Им полезно избавиться от излишней мнительности: все недуги этим психотипом преувеличиваются путем самовнушения.
> Рыбам третей декады рекомендуются камни: александрит, стимулирующий мозговую работу и умиротворяющий душу, и аквамарин, охлаждающий пыл ссор и страстей. Человек, чувствующий в себе силу свершения, поставивший перед собой жизненную задачу в социальной или художественно-артистической сфере, а также решивший посвятить себя музыке или уходу за тяжелобольными, может носить белый опал, но при этом он должен быть готов пожертвовать малыми радостями жизни ради великой цели.


Эт я  15 марта

----------

